# Keeping a Chi calm for 7 days???



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok my little man had his surgery to get neutered on last Friday. He did great and has been doing great the first couple days were real rough on me when I had to give him pain meds. Anyway my questions how in the world are you supposed to keep these little guys calm and from not jumping on the couch or bed? Before I can grab him he is already up on them. He does not cry or anything.

I love reading all the information on this site.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! A neuter is hardly a huge surgical event, IF he did not have a retained testicle. A crate to confine him is the only way to keep him half way calm. Other than that, if it was a routine neuter, forget about trying to keep him calm. When he gets sore, or tired, he'll take a nap!


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you so much. I figured he was okay but just needed the reasurance. It was a routine surgery and has bounced back real well.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah. Usually with a neuter almost no pain meds are required and they are back to normal within 24-48 hours. Not giving him pain meds will help because when he feels pain he won't want to jump, etc.


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks. After 2 days i could not give him any more meds it was hurting me too much. He has been doing fine I do still keep his blow up collar thing on him for now cause he is such a licker but his incision looks great.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Honestly after the neuter...Rico was absolutly fine. Everything normal the next day.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping a chi calm HA HA HA! I have never been able to keep any of my dogs calm for 7 days. LOL


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you. I just had tomake sure because in all my life I have never had a dog neutered so I really did not know what to expect. He is doing great now and I love reading the posts on this website since I am new but have had my little man for 2 years.

Thanks to everyone


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We used a Onsie for a prematue baby instead of the cone so Jaxx was a little more comfy


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

We worried the same as you when we had Max neutered. He had an undescended testical so they had to go inside to get it. We didn't have to give him any pain relief ourselves after the op. As soon as we got him home he was acting as if nothing had happened, we tried to barricade the sofa as much as we could as we were worried he might do some damage by jumping up but there was only so much we could do. He ended up healing just fine though so if yours was just a normal neuter I really wouldn't worry


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I opened this thread for a laugh. 
I have to keep my Doberman calm for 4 wks! And we live in a tri-level. She had another exploratory surgery, intestinal biopsy, and a foot of staples. Crating is the only sure way.

Hope your baby is doing good!


----------

